# Forming a Search Party



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or let's make wanted posters. Whatever works.

I'll start the list:

Nm
ChickenMommy
8


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Zamora.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Start the PMs. Get them to come home.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did PM Chickenmommy about a month ago, I didn't hear anything back from her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ?..............


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From Zamora:

I'm sorry. I GOT A NEW JOB!!! I haven't had much time to check on the internet so it's not this forum personally, it's the internet as a whole. My new job is for the DoD and we can't use our computers for anything but work which limits my time available. Thanks for being concerned though, please let everyone know I'm still doing well! Miss you guys!

I told her that was great for her but sad for us. And hoped she would fill us in when she's settled in and got time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Z, so glad you are doing well! Hope your job fits you perfectly!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey!I'm back.I've been squirrel hunting in the early morning hours,got 32 in 2 weeks.Rabbit season opened yesterday but we just had our 1st frost this morning and I'm sure they are still full worms,so gotta wait for harder frost.Also been working the polls for early voting,never done this before but it has been an eye opener on how people are thinking.Yesterday was my last day at the polls,they have plenty of people now.I've been really busy-killing squirrels early morning,come home and tend the chickens,birds and dog,then off to the board of elections.Made some new friends,too.My rooster has some kind of respiratory infection and he sounds bad,have him in the house on oxytetracycline and giving everybody else ATB's just in case.These sick looking chickens from next door keep coming over for food and water and I think mine caught something from them.Dale went and talked to the neighbors but they are not keeping their chickens out of my yard so they are getting ATB's too.I hope they aren't allergic to ATB's because I'm not telling them their chickens are getting them.I refuse to talk to those people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you've been busier than a one armed wallpaper hanger? I've been trying to get out house painted, between doc appointments and just regular house stuff it's not getting done fast.

At least it sounds like you've accomplished a ton of stuff and are safe. Safe is what matters to us.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,been busy.How's everybody and their flocks?Who's been going to the doctor,Robin,your hubby?Hope he's getting better.Having your house painted for the holidays?Inside or out?Dale is a painter and of course our house needs painted but he never has the time even tho he is always bringing home leftover paint.I think next week I'm going to buy 5 gallons ceiling paint and start on them,it's been at least 10 yrs and we are heavy smokers and the ceilings are now yellow.Also winterizing the coop,we finally got frost this morning so winter is coming soon.I've neglected my domestic chores and animals and need to play catch up.Oh yeah,thanks for missing me,didn't plan on being busy,just got suckered in to work the polls and it took more time than I expected but it was very interesting and I talked to all kinds of people,tho am done since discovering my rooster is sick and they got alot of volunteers to work the last few days.My rooster is more important than the elections and I feel bad I didn't catch it sooner.I can hear him breathing like he has rales through out his lungs.Anyway,glad to be back....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can get pneumonia, so hopefully you've caught him soon enough.

I'm the one trying to get the trim painted on the house. Some stuff was done in the past by others that is making the work more challenging. Now I'm waiting on someone to have time to fix those questionable areas. It's something hubs could do normally but I won't let him get on a ladder. I get that being in the field but the home suffers because of it, that's why this one area on our roof is so bad now. My carpenter husband never got around to correcting the problem. 

Hubs had a CT scan this past week to see if he's in remission. We both saw a dermatologist for some questionable skin areas.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Let Jr. walk around this morning then he wanted to go out so I let him out for an hour.I can still hear him breathe,but his crowing was loud and strong.He's in his cage sleeping now.I think there's a little improvement today.So far he's the only 1 but everybody is on antibiotics.I feel so bad I didn't catch it sooner.I'm glad to hear you're getting your check ups and hope the results are good.Be careful on those ladders and make sure someone is around while up there.Safety first.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Jr. seems to have improved.His breathing isn't as noticeable and his morning crows were loud and strong.He wanted to go out so I let him.The girls were happy to see him.He's back in his cage sleeping now.I'm glad to hear you're taking care of check ups and I hope the news is good.Be careful on those ladders and make sure someone's w/ you.Safety first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's excellent news. I'm glad he's responding so quickly to the treatment. He probably wasn't sick at all, just missed his human.


----------

